# Q: Best pro/comp shoes for eggbeater pedals



## jboy54321 (Apr 20, 2004)

I am trying to choose a new MTB shoe. I have got Eggbeater Twin Ti pedals and have been using them with my existing low-end Shimano "Sport" shoe. I had to do a lot of cutting away of the rubber sole to get it all working - and clipping in is still not as smooth as it should be.

I am now looking to buy a high end comp/pro level shoe. Anyone out there using this combo that can recommend a model or give any advice?


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*I use*

Specialized BG Pro shoes with eggs and have no problems. I have always used Specialized shoes so I can't offer any comparison to other brands. I have had the Comp and Pro shoes, and think they feel about the same. I'm not sure the pro is woth the extra cash.


----------



## jboy54321 (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm using some Gaerne shoes that I just got for free ($150 value!  ) with mine. They are more of an XC-racing type shoe, but they fit my foot really well. Don't be too turned off by "stiffer" shoes, if they fit your foot they'll work out great. I didn't try my leg eaters with my softer shoes (that I use for my SPDs) but I do know that I had to up the tension in my SPDs when I got the stiffer shoes, they wouldn't engage unless I upped the spring tension. They work fine with the legeaters though.


----------



## jboy54321 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Gaerne shoes*

Thanks for the info. I am considering the 03 Gaerne Rey MTB shoe. Is this the same shoe you have (see att)? How true was this shoe to to your usual size? I am looking at a new pair on eBay - but I'm concerned to make sure they fit well.


----------



## LowRent1 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Sidi Dominator*



jboy54321 said:


> I am trying to choose a new MTB shoe. I have got Eggbeater Twin Ti pedals and have been using them with my existing low-end Shimano "Sport" shoe. I had to do a lot of cutting away of the rubber sole to get it all working - and clipping in is still not as smooth as it should be.
> 
> I am now looking to buy a high end comp/pro level shoe. Anyone out there using this combo that can recommend a model or give any advice?


Buy whatever fits you best.

I love my Sidi Dominator 2. Not made anymore. The Dominator 4 is the current model. When mine finally give up I'll buy whatever the current iteration is. I love my Sidis.


----------



## Wm. L. (Mar 14, 2004)

jboy54321 said:


> I am trying to choose a new MTB shoe. I have got Eggbeater Twin Ti pedals and have been using them with my existing low-end Shimano "Sport" shoe. I had to do a lot of cutting away of the rubber sole to get it all working - and clipping in is still not as smooth as it should be.
> 
> I am now looking to buy a high end comp/pro level shoe. Anyone out there using this combo that can recommend a model or give any advice?


I think the first 4 of 5 steps for shoes with Crank Bros should be good fit, good fit, good fit, and cool/breathable. Especially if you go on several hour rides. #5 would be reading the instructions and using shims if you have to. I tried both of my shoes with my Crank Bros, and shims did more to get them working right than any cutting of rubber would. There could be exceptions, but I am quite sure my Crank Bros instructions said work with shims first.

If you have the $ know that Sidi makes width choices as well as metric 1/2 sizes.


----------



## Knut (Jan 12, 2004)

What Pedalfaraway said regarding Specialized Pro MTB shoes. Not only are they a perfect match to Egg Beaters but they're also very comfy and at the same time raceworthy shoes...


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

jboy54321 said:


> Thanks for the info. I am considering the 03 Gaerne Rey MTB shoe. Is this the same shoe you have (see att)? How true was this shoe to to your usual size? I am looking at a new pair on eBay - but I'm concerned to make sure they fit well.


Well, they fit MY feet very well. My friend uses some high end Answer shoes, and he always gets blisters if he has to "hike a bike" any distance, while I can ride and do a litte hike-a-bike with no problem. They seemed to fit my normal size just fine. Those shoes are very similer, but not the exact same model I think. Maybe due to the year-differences if anything...


----------

